# Butterfly Box



## CWS (Sep 4, 2015)

This my latest cnc project. I still needs to make a few corrections to the program. Sorry for bad picture,

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## pinky (Sep 4, 2015)

That is very cool. Can we see more pics?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 4, 2015)

Really cool Curt. Hard to tell on this little phone but looks like gou made a wooden piano hinge. Nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 4, 2015)

Very cool !!!


----------



## CWS (Sep 4, 2015)

Kevin,
It is a piano type hinge with a 1/8" dowel rod for a pin.
Curt


----------



## justallan (Sep 7, 2015)

Awesome job, Curt.
This just gets me one step closer to actually buying a cnc router.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 8, 2015)

Taking art to the next level! Very cool. Chuck


----------



## frankp (Oct 14, 2015)

My youngest daughter would absolutely go ape over that box. For that matter, my oldest probably would too, though more for the woodworking aspect than the butterfly aspect. Very well done, sir.


----------

